# How could this have been comfortable?



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago I found Psyco curled up in one of the dog bowls on the back deck. He even had a cardboard box we got from a delivery sitting out there empty, but he chose this..... LOL!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Cats are so silly! Both of mine like to crawl in the dogs' crates and sleep in their beds.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My cat has a few options of where to hang out (couch, ottoman, bed, etc.) but she really likes to lay on Gary's jeans on the floor and the chest of drawers for some weird reason. Funny thing is, she doesn't even like him very much. Psycho is cute.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Cute  Maybe it works on the same theory of the ThunderShirt. They sort of feel like they are getting a big hug when being touched and "held in" by something on all sides. 

And, yes, I can't lay out anything that I want to wear on the bed. By the time I'm ready to put it on the cat is stretched out or curled up on it and I feel bad disturbing her comfortable bliss.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's very cute, I'm just guessing that the name say's it all.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! He got his name years ago (he's around 10-12 yrs old now) when we had dobermans. We had three dobes in the fenced part of the yard barking their heads off like they wanted to eat him. He wasn't but about 9weeks old then and humped his back up and bounced sideways at the dogs like he was bad and going to scare them. We got a good laugh out of it and Wayne said "that cat is psyco"! The name stuck.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Silly thing, I'll bet he put the scare into those dogs.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! They were never the same again!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHA!! thats adorable!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cats are unique. So cute!!


----------

